# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Rogue Remover Pro & File Assassin

## Ultima Weapon

*RogueRemover PRO*

RogueRemover PRO is a utility that can remove and protect you from rogue antispyware, antivirus, and hard drive cleaning utilites with ease. It removes and protects from programs like WinAntiSpyware, AVSystemCare, and SpySheriff.

Computer users worldwide are being targeted by so-called rogue applications. These programs are disguised, for instance, as trustworthy anti-spyware programs or registry cleaners. But they are only put on the market to scare you into buying these programs because they make exaggerated claims about the safety of your computer or, worse still, give erroneous scan results or put their own spyware in your system. These programs mutate like viruses but there is a program that targets them in return: Rogue Remover PRO.

RogueRemover PRO already has its share of admirers. It's a simple and easy to use program that can detect and remove most of these rogue applications. It has an ever growing database that contains more and more of these rogue programs.

But now there is RogueRemover PRO. It has the acclaimed realtime RogueMonitor which will alert you if you want to download a rogue program. And if you already did download such a rogue application, RogueRemover PRO will let you remove it with a simple push on a button. Furthermore, RogueRemover PRO has the option to immunize your computer against you visiting a rogue website ever again.

You need to protect yourself against all that is evil on the internet. Of course you have an up to date anti-virus-program and an anti-spyware-program but in this ever changing world that is not enough anymore. As the threats evolve your defence against them must evolve with them. RogueRemover PRO is especially designed with that in mind. We from malwarebytes are in the forefront of this new battle. RogueRemover PRO will protect and warn you, detect and delete most of these programs that are considered rogue in the world of internet threats. Internet piracy stops at your doorstep when you start using RogueRemover PRO.

In short, RogueRemover PRO will greatly enhance your sense of security and privacy. Never again will you or your family be put in a position to buy software that you do not need and that can even potentially be damaging to your computer. Compatible with Windows 2000, NT, XP


http://www.malwarebytes.org/rogueremoverpro.php

*Добавлено через 1 час 10 минут*

*FILE ASSASSIN*


FileASSASSIN can delete locked files on your system. It uses  		advanced techniques to unload modules, close remote handles, and terminate processes to allow the optional removal of the file.




http://www.malwarebytes.org/fileassassin.php

----------

